# Banana wine



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2009)

*6 Gallon recipe*
28 lbs – Ripe Bananas
1 tsp – Ascorbic Acid
2 – White Grape Concentrate
11 lbs – White Table Sugar
11 tsp – Acid Blend
3 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
1/4 tsp – K-Meta
1 1/2 tsp – Yeast Energizer
5 Gallons – Water
1 Sachet Red Star Cotes Des Blanc Yeast
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in a 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, Grape Concentrate, and Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## Christ (Jun 23, 2010)

Can you suggest me the food that can be paired with the banana wine?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## St Allie (Jun 23, 2010)

hello,

banana wine just tastes like a generic white wine ( sweetened to your own taste of course).. it doesn't have any banana aroma/taste at all..

so pair with foods as for a house white.

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 23, 2010)

Christ said:


> Can you suggest me the food that can be paired with the banana wine?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Corn Flakes or Rice Chex?????????

Maybe not


----------



## alanfalala (Sep 9, 2010)

Banana wine recipe is as bellow :

*Ingredients*
1. 3 pounds bananas
2. 1 1/2 cups light raisins
3. 5 cups granulated sugar
4. 2 lemons
5. 2 campden tablets
6. 1 teaspoon nutrients
7. water
8. 1 package wine yeast 

*Method*
Peel and slice bananas. Chop 1/10 to 1/2 of the banana peels. Place both in a large saucepan with 6 cups water. Bring to a boil and simmer for 30 minutes. Strain out pulp. Put sugar, raisins, campden tablets and the juice of the lemons into primary fermentor. Pour hot banana liquid over sugar mixture and stir to dissolve. Make up to 1 gallon with cold water. Let sit overnight. The next day, add nutrients and yeast. Leave for 5 days, stirring daily. There will be heavy foaming during fermentation.On the fifth day, siphon into secondary fermentor before stirring, being careful not to disturb the sediment on the bottom. If necessary, make up to volume with water. Attach airlock. Siphon the wine off the sediment after three weeks. Return wine to fermentor.For a dry wine, Rack every three months for a year.For a sweet wine, add 1/2 cup sugar dissolved in 1 cup wine at each racking until fermentation does not start again when sugar is added.


----------



## joebrady (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a little advice from experience, keep your banana fermenting in an area where you don't mind a mess. These foam....A LOT during the primary fermentation. After cleaning a nice mess the next morning after pitching my yeast, I now have my bucket sitting in the utility sink. 

But I did find that's also a good way to keep the must a little warmer, by filling up the surrounding area in the sink with warm water a few times a day.


----------



## marquis (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these recipes. I can now get use of my bananas that are getting overripe in my fridge. I know it will taste great after following your recipes.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2012)

I must warn you on this 1, it will not have a big banana taste like other wines. It will have a very nice body though.


----------



## marquis (Feb 17, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I must warn you on this 1, it will not have a big banana taste like other wines. It will have a very nice body though.



What will it taste instead? I thought it will taste like a banana wine (some sort of fermented juice?) ..


----------



## mainecr (Feb 19, 2012)

I added 2 pounds of rhubarb using Luc's freezing process to my banana. It turned out wonderful. A light white wine with the hint of banana....and the rhubarb popping out as it slipped past your tongue. I definately need to make a 6 gallon batch this spring when the rhubarb is back in season.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you liked it, the rhubarb sounds like nice addition.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 26, 2012)

mainecr said:


> I added 2 pounds of rhubarb using Luc's freezing process to my banana. It turned out wonderful. A light white wine with the hint of banana....and the rhubarb popping out as it slipped past your tongue. I definately need to make a 6 gallon batch this spring when the rhubarb is back in season.




How much rhubarb did you use... I checked at the store over the weekend and it was $5 lb


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 28, 2012)

What is "Luc's freezing process"? Would sure like to try this recipe!


----------



## Grey_Wolf_Spirits (Dec 2, 2012)

Wade are you using the peels or just the fruit?


----------

